# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Fatal Frame/Project Zero: Forbidden Heart (An Untold Tale)

## Seanchaidh

_*Fans of the series are recommended but you don't have to be. It just means learning about all four games - which is a fair bit of work. Please read this before RPing.*

*DO NOT RP here or post character bios please *

Main Point

This an RP based on the "Fatal Frame" series (also called the "Project Zero" series.

Story

   A group of friends are driving about in a forest outside of Tokyo, Japan, are trying to find their way to a college party. It is approaching dusk and they've become lost. So they decide to stop the car and rest. So they approach a moonlit clearing and rest for the night. Sleep doesn't come easy. They are all plagued with nightmares of people being mutilated and ripped apart by bloody ropes, people being cast into dark pits and being followed down dark, rotten, hallways by a trio of strange women - one in a white kimono with flowing brown hair, the other in a bloodied kimono and the last bare skinned but covered in a large, sombre blue tattoo. At last they wake up. The moon is still out but there is a faint mist flowing through out the forest. A chilly mist that seeps into your bones. 
   They begin to exchange their stories when they realise someone is missing -Kokoro, the youngest of the group (seventeen). They get out the car and go looking for her. After a couple of minutes of wandering through out the thickening mist they make a young girl wearing a white blouse and school dress running into a dilapidated mansion - it's Kokoro. However she's not alone - she is being led by a small girl with thick, long black hair and wearing a pale yellow kimono. They yell after her, but when she doesn't respond they give chase. They reach the building and just before stepping inside one of them comments on seeing someone in a window looking down sadly at them. 
   They open the creaky door and step into the dusty entrance. After they've all entered the door slams shut and after some frantic struggling they realise they won’t be getting back out that way. After entering into a side corridor they find a strange camera upon the dusty walkway.

Main Character

Kokoro Hinasaki

 A distant cousin of Miku and Mafuyu Hinasaki. Like them she too has a very strong spiritual sense. Haven woken to the sound of a young girl crying she wandered out of the car and found a young girl called Kirie alone in the forest, who leads her to a strange and desolate Mansion. She wears a white blouse and black pleated school dress with white frilly socks and black sandals. She has jet black shoulder length hair.

Using the Camera

Those who can use the camera are able to capture ghosts on photographic film and as a result destroy them. There are two types of ghost: - 

Benevolent – they will not attack you but instead they will lead you to clues and try and help you escape the mansion.

Malevolent – these will try and attack you. By taking a picture of them they will 
vanish. However certain ghosts are unaffected by the camera these include: Adult Kirie (woman in white kimono with brown hair), Sae (woman in bloodied kimono) and the Kusabi (a strange ghost found only in the main hall and in the passage leading down to the Pit of Hell. Sae, Kirie and the Kusabi can kill your character instantly just by touching or grabbing you. So if they come some time during the RP, run!

As an added bonus people are able to use the camera a different way from someone else e.g. someone can push back ghosts with the flash, others can slow a ghosts movement with it.

Character Creation

*Post your character bios only in the “Fatal Frame/Project Zero: Character Creation” thread ONLY - DO NOT RP here please.*

 When creating your character please stick to this structure for the biography: - 

Name:
Age:
Appearance:
Psychic Sense: (Is your character psychic: yes or no?)
Can they use the Camera Obscura?: (If you answered no to them being psychic then they can’t use the camera)
Camera Ability: (What can they do with the camera - keep it fairly realistic)
Family:
Personality:
History: (tell us about their past)

Please only create ONE character per person please. HOWEVER I'll be assigning a few people an extra role as one of the untouchable ghosts (e.g. Kirie). Periodically these ghosts will appear in the RP to attack the people. I will be taking the role of Sae. This is to encourage people to use malevolent ghosts sometimes.

Rules

-No spamming
-Try and stick to the story
-Include some malevolent ghosts once in a while (If not I'll make Sae or someone come kill you *joke* )
-Have fun_

----------

